# How long can logs sit?



## gregfox (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry for the novice questions but, How soon do logs need to be milled after being cut? Can dead trees make good sawlogs? Thanks


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 29, 2012)

This depends on a few variables. These variables include whether the log is sitting on the ground, or elevated...the species of tree, and the humidity and overall climate of where the tree is. (For example, high in the mountains, standing dead trees can be milled easily 10 years after they have died and produce great lumber.. because with the lack of humidity, they don't rot.. just as your wooden table in your kitchen never rots..). But assuming you are referring to relatively ''normal'' conditions, a tree laying on the ground could yield some good lumber after being down for a year... at 2 years, I probably wouldn't bother trying to mill it. Of course if you are talking about Cedar, then that's a different story. I don't think there is really a steadfast rule here.. each situation will be different. But as an overall average, 1-2 years is about the limit.


----------



## BobL (Feb 29, 2012)

Our estimate was that the tree this branch came from was cut down in the 1930s and hence lay on the ground for ~80 years







Some of the branch had decayed beyond use but some was still good.


----------



## GeeVee (Feb 29, 2012)

*Uhm Bob?*

I have to ask why there appears to be a huge F'ING snake in your path?


----------



## hamish (Feb 29, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> I have to ask why there appears to be a huge F'ING snake in your path?




Must be his pet milling snake..........or one hell of a candid picture!


----------



## BobL (Mar 1, 2012)

That's one of my fave pics which I pull out from time to time to show newbies ect

I posted that pic back in 2010 on the CS forum and said nothing about it for about 90 posts which upset a few people so the whole thread was removed.
I then reposted it here with a bit of an explanation.


----------



## Talltom (Mar 1, 2012)

Bob - How did you train that snake to keep the log from rolling?

Greg -you can expect some degrade over time, the extent of which is highly dependent upon species, time of year, diameter and whether the log is in contact with the ground and the bark is still on it. Commercial mills saw ASAP and put sprinklers on their log yards in warm weather to minimize degrade, but you and I can be a lot more flexible. I've gotten nice wood from logs on the ground 2 years and nothing much from logs on the ground 3 months. Logs degrade from the ends and outside toward the center, with sapwood going pretty quickly, but the center of the log may still be good even with mushrooms growing out of the log. If in doubt cut off a couple feet from the end to check it out. Some wood is actually attractive with a little rot - search this site for "spalted wood."


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 2, 2012)

Depends a lot on species. I've cut walnut that was down for at least 6 years. Sapwood was rotted away, but the heartwood was some of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Black locust, white oak, hedge, mulberry & cedar are also rot resistant and can sit on the ground for years. Hickory & sycamore turn to compost pretty quickly. Sometimes you'll get lucky and get a nice spalted figure in the wood. I'll salvage logs that look like they have potential, but don't let them sit on purpose.


----------



## tbow388 (Mar 2, 2012)

*I sawd it*

Don't know about your question but I did see the snake right off and thought to myself "thats a big dang snake"


----------



## Cody Colston (Mar 5, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> Depends a lot on species. I've cut walnut that was down for at least 6 years. Sapwood was rotted away, but the heartwood was some of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Black locust, white oak, hedge, mulberry & cedar are also rot resistant and can sit on the ground for years. Hickory & sycamore turn to compost pretty quickly. Sometimes you'll get lucky and get a nice spalted figure in the wood. I'll salvage logs that look like they have potential, but don't let them sit on purpose.



I agree with all of that info.

Might I add that some species not only need to be sawn right away but need to be kiln-dried right away. If you want to preserve the light color of Maple and especially Holly, cut it, mill it and put it in a kiln asap, especially Holly and especially in warm weather. Winter cut trees can wait a while without serious staining.

Spalted lumber can be pretty spectacular but requires close attention. There is not a lot of time between optimum spalting and the wood going punky. I usually cut cookies off the ends of my spalting logs and check them when I think they are getting close to optimum. Even then, it's somewhat of a crapshoot.


----------

